# IPAM + MODGRF 1-29 + HGH FRAG 176



## shakz (Sep 23, 2011)

Have the following:

Ipamorelin 2mg (30vials worth got a good deal)

Modgrf 1-29 5mg

Hgh frag 176-191 5mg

I need guidance on dosage and timings and also if its fine using this stack of three

Using the three mainly for fat loss over a duration of minimum three months (maximum of 9months even though no desensitisation)

Ipam 150mcg + Modgrf 100mcg - upon waking,

Hgh frag 250mcg - pre workout

Ipam 150mcg + Modgrf 100mcg - post workout

Ipam 200mcg + Modgrf 100mcg + Hgh frag 250mcg - before bed

(on non workout days hgh frag 500mcg before bed)

Is it fine to shoot directly after workout or have post workout shake and inject 30minutes later?

Is it fine to shoot just before bed even if pre bed shake was taken 90 minutes prior injection?

Fine to add in peg mgf?

Do these peptides desensitise or can i run for a year without 'receptors' downregulating?

Any other peptides great for fat loss (not igf1 or gh lol)


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

shakz said:


> Have the following:
> 
> Ipamorelin 2mg (30vials worth got a good deal)
> 
> ...


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

saturation dose for ipam and modgrf 129 for most ppl is 100mcg any more and its a waste, freqancy is better than dosages so 3, 4 or 5 times a day is better.

Can have any time of day aslong as its 2 hours post meal and dont eat carbs/fat for 20 to 30 mins after injecting.

I do 1st thing, 30 min before diner and 30 min before supper.

You can stay on for aslong as you want, your body does not shut down f its own natty gh.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

why 150mcg of IPAM? what weight are you?

that dose of Frag will do nothing to be fair you need to do that dose 3-4 times a day for it to be effective.

as long as you leave 20min before eating you will be fine.

you can add MGF but why would you? why complicate things as how would you know what is doing what?

what do you mean by receptor down regulation?

Cardio is great for fat loss


----------

